# Special mount for the timberns



## Rbronkema psfd (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi guys I am looking into getting the timberns for my 02 silverado and was wondering if there is any special mounting besides drilling a few holes? I have the t-bars cranked up and the 285 bfgs on the truck so I am just looking to beef up the suspention a little more. I am also running a boss vee balde on the front. I talked to a guy and he said that he drilled a few holes but really didn't go into detail about them. Let me know just how hard it is to mount these things.


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

You're truck a 1/2, 3/4, or 1 ton? 

No drilling required on my 1/2 ton.


----------



## Rbronkema psfd (Feb 16, 2006)

I have a 3/4 ton hd. How long did it take to mount them and do you run a plow on your truck?


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

well i just recieved mine for my half ton, havent put them in, but looks like it is easy, no drilling required, just twist and insert i guess.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Rbronkema psfd said:


> I have a 3/4 ton hd. How long did it take to mount them and do you run a plow on your truck?


Last year we put them on a 2500HD 2003. It took us 30 minutes. Jack up the front end and unbolt the old ones and bolt the new ones back on. 1 bolt per side, it is very easy. Keep the old ones you might want to put them back on in the spring.


----------



## MO TOYS (Aug 20, 2006)

just put them on my half ton about 15 minutes ago just pop the old ones out and pop new ones in


----------



## ROCKY C (Aug 13, 2006)

*no drilling required*

you don't have to drill a thing, their "simple" to install and the best load boosters on the market. I sell about 200 sets a season and they come with a lifetime warranty. I can offer you a set for about $123.00 plus shipping. Shipping shouldn't't be that expensive maybe $10$-$12.00 if you interested email me at [email protected], or see our website at casullos.com.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

ROCKY C said:


> I can offer you a set for about $123.00 plus shipping. Shipping shouldn't't be that expensive maybe $10$-$12.00 if you interested email me at [email protected], or see our website at casullos.com.


Would I need them.... '07 2500HD CCSB w/ Boss 8'2" poly.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

JeffNY said:


> Would I need them.... '07 2500HD CCSB w/ Boss 8'2" poly.


They are cheap enough. I would put them on every truck I buy.


----------



## mr_udy (Feb 26, 2006)

Can I get a longer Timbred for my 2500HD to work with cranked torsion bars? I need the height for clearance with a plow and 285s....I think.


----------

